
Rotvpn – Run a personal VPN in the cloud. And rotate it regularly - j_ar
https://github.com/jar-o/rotvpn
======
chmaynard
This article recommends using venv instead of virtualenv:

[https://packaging.python.org/guides/installing-using-pip-
and...](https://packaging.python.org/guides/installing-using-pip-and-virtual-
environments/)

~~~
j_ar
oh, interesting. seems like venv is preferred for python3. I'll try and switch
over to that. thanks

------
chmaynard
Question: In the Installation section of the README, do I execute the first
three commands on my Mac or on my DO server?

~~~
arbinger
Hi, you run everything from your Mac, including those three commands. (Updated
the README to be more clear)

